# Does teething disrupt their sleep this much?



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

My DD is 15 months old. She's never been a great sleeper, but had recently been sleeping a 5 hour stretch at the beginning of the night, followed by 3-4 hour stretches. She got 2 bottom teeth at 13 months, one day after another - they seemed to bother her during the day but didn't seem to disrupt her sleep so much. Last Sunday her first top tooth came through. It had been bulging for a while. Her sleep has been TERRIBLE. I mean just AWFUL. She is sleeping a 2 hour stretch at the beginning of the night (but I see her waking up on the monitor and putting herself back to sleep almost every 20 minutes - which is NOT normal for her) and then waking every hour. I should add that she sleeps with us. When she wakes she cries and is inconsolable until she nurses. And she wants to nurse FOREVER. It doesn't help things that I am newly pregnant and exhausted. Is the teething causing this? Is it a growth spurt? I am thinking of asking her Ped at her check-up tomorrow, even though I don't usually discuss sleep issues with her because I am just at a loss... Any ideas?


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Teething has wreaked havoc with the sleep habits of both of mine.


----------



## ms. pacman (May 4, 2004)

Me too! It can be really hard. My 17-month-old is getting all her canines in now, and sure enough her sleep is awful, crying, and nursing all night. I even asked my pediatrician brother once if most babies experience this much trouble with nursing, and he said no. But I think if a baby is used to seeking its mother for comfort, it's only natural that during teething, he/she seeks the breast.

It's really hard, but of course it will pass. And, at least for me and my 2 girls, it's normal. Hugs to you!


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

i almost could've written this post. my DD is a good bit younger (8.5 months), but we had the same experience. the bottom two came through one day after another with no major issues; the top teeth are trying to get through now and seem _much_ more painful. she is often up hourly, too.

if i can tell it's going to be "one of those nights" (she's up before we go to bed screaming--and grabbing her mouth!--every 30 minutes, or wakes up hourly once we're in bed, crying), i just give her tylenol or motrin. it's the only thing that really helps in our case--i've tried the hyland's and they seem to help when she's a little cranky from teething, but not when she's really in a lot pain.


----------



## Irish (Jun 3, 2007)

We've also had some pretty bad sleep disruption with teeth - DD got her first 6 in a month and a half and it was awful (the first two weren't bad though). She's now getting her one year molars, part of one erupted 3 weeks ago and it's STILL not all the way through - she's been TERRIBLY restless and waking often to nurse. All I can think is that there are 3 MORE to come.

Poor wee things should come with a mouth full of em!


----------



## avedagrrl (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, my 14 mo has been teething continually for MONTHS. Yes, it is totally disruptive of her sleep, for my DD the first sign of a new tooth is poor sleep. I am not sure she even remembers how to sleep well anymore









One thing that really has helped her feel better is a hunk of banana frozen in a safe-feeder.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

When my DD's molars came in she woke up crying something awful. I gave her infant ibuprofin and she was asleep in 20 min's and slept the rest of the night.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SublimeBirthGirl* 
Teething has wreaked havoc with the sleep habits of both of mine.

Ahh sleep, such a distant memory. We have been teeting since 7 months and ds still only has five teeth. They"re taking their merry old time, at the exspense of my beauty sleep.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes. Yes. A million times, Yes!

DS1 is getting the last baby tooth (before the molars start coming in) at the same time DS2 is cutting his very first tooth! It's







:







: :yawning:!


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Just imagine how well you would sleep with a knife cutting through your gums. Or if one of your bones was pushing through your arm. Those little teeth are like sharp little knives.

Then there's your pregnancy-related exhaustion making YOU not feel well....I feel your pain.










Sleep is a lovely thing......


----------

